# Game 2: Heat @ Sixers (10/27 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, October 27, 2010 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

 [url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]   

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Zydrunas Ilgauskas
Carlos Arroyo
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Jerry Stackhouse
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And just like that we can put game 1 behind us and get back to a normal routine.

Bosh should have a much better game in this one. As should whoever the hell Kapono is guarding. I'm sure they'll put him on Arroyo, Jrue on Wade and Iggy on Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh's length should trouble them, and Wade will be better for the run tonight and ready to go against the 76ers.

If we lose this one, ill be pissed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sixers going to get destroyed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No surprise here



> IraHeatBeat Here's what you get when your point guard isn't a scoring threat: 76ers plan to open with Jason Kapono as defender against Carlos Arroyo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat inactives tonight are: Pittman, Miller and Magloire. So Stackhouse is on the active roster.

Spo also said that he's unsure if Mario will play again tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully we can build some cohesion here tonight. I'd like to see some semblance of decent offense.


----------



## Nashvillejohn (Oct 25, 2010)

Is it on TV? I didnt see it on Center court. Am I missing it?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nashvillejohn said:


> Is it on TV? I didnt see it on Center court. Am I missing it?


What's center court?

Its not on national tv but it is on local tv and on league pass, which is free for the next couple of days.


----------



## Nashvillejohn (Oct 25, 2010)

Wade2Bosh said:


> What's center court?
> 
> Its not on national tv but it is on local tv and on league pass, which is free for the next couple of days.


Im an IDIOT.......I was thinking league pass......And Center Ice.....So it is on league Pass? I didnt see it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't watch this one, keep the thread flowing guys


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Im an IDIOT.......I was thinking league pass......And Center Ice.....So it is on league Pass? I didnt see it.


Yeah, I got directv and its on the league pass schedule.


----------



## Nashvillejohn (Oct 25, 2010)

Ill be watching it if I can find it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go..


----------



## Nashvillejohn (Oct 25, 2010)

Found it on Dish Network. YAY


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2Wade for the dunk!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The game started and that girl would not shutup. :laugh:


----------



## Nashvillejohn (Oct 25, 2010)

That looked good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 2 blocks on Kapono already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice ball movement gets Arroyo the wide open J.

Good D again to force the turnover.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Arroyo...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ok, we're walking the ball up the court way too much. Spoo needs to speed this up. We have to run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the block and LBJ with the layup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very good D so far for the heat.


----------



## Nashvillejohn (Oct 25, 2010)

Need to hold on to the ball. That killed us last night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How about some defensive boards?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyo is just brutal right now. His inability to do basic point guard things like dictate tempo and make simple entry passes is killing our halfcourt game. His skills are much better served off the bench with this starting lineup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

kind of upsets me that lebron refuses to go to th ground to pick up loose balls. i knw ur the epitom of superstar, but if ur gointo play sloppy, bend down/and grab the balls ur fumblin. at least twice noe he let someone else get a ball that was closer to him


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Adam said:


> Ok, we're walking the ball up the court way too much. Spoo needs to speed this up. We have to run.


That's not who we are. We'll run the ball on breaks, but unless it's wide open, we're going to walk it up. We're a ball control, defensive team.


----------



## Nashvillejohn (Oct 25, 2010)

10-8 Heat 5min to go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

all sixers points off our turnovers.

Nice move by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about getting the other 4 moving when Lebron is in the post?

Wow, dumb foul by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another turnover...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with another nice post move.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Maybe, considering we have more talent than ever, we should re-define our offensive gameplan a little?

Turnovers again a problem


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh dominating down low, that is all day until they stop it


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> That's not who we are. We'll run the ball on breaks, but unless it's wide open, we're going to walk it up. We're a ball control, defensive team.


You're wrong. You have to run when you have numbers. Tim Legler on ESPN illustrated it best when he showed how we didn't push the ball when we had a 5v3. Those opportunities are what this team is going to take advantage of when it finally starts to gel. I'm just impatient and want them to start doing it now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with his 4th turnover.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ya....arroyo sucks. time to bring in a real point. how great does dwyane look physically? he hasnt looked that lean since 06-07. another TO, come on


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> *^ Maybe, considering we have more talent than ever, we should re-define our offensive gameplan a little?*
> 
> Turnovers again a problem


this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And turnover 5 for Lebron. That was one that you can blame on not knowing each others game just yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

18-15 Miami after 1

8 turnovers in that 1st quarter that led to 12 Philly points. 

Gotta cut those turnovers down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, LeBron's a turnover machine in his first two games. Didn't expect that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

8 turnovers last night, looking like 8 tonight too for Lebron.

So sloppy, our defense is ok, just horrible offensively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> 8 turnovers last night, looking like 8 tonight too for Lebron.
> 
> So sloppy, our defense is ok, just horrible offensively.


54% shooting so far. So when we can get shots, we're making them. Just gotta cut these turnovers down.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Adam said:


> You're wrong. You have to run when you have numbers. Tim Legler on ESPN illustrated it best when he showed how we didn't push the ball when we had a 5v3. Those opportunities are what this team is going to take advantage of when it finally starts to gel. I'm just impatient and want them to start doing it now.


That's what I said... When it's open, we're going to run. If we have numbers, we'll push. But we're not going to go crazy pushing off every rebound. Still, any seconds we have the ball are seconds they don't have it. Regardless, the problems of when and when not to push it will take care of themselves. Have to get stuff ironed out.

LeBron looks painful out there... I'm sure it'll get cleaned up within a couple weeks, but for not we are tough to watch on offense.

I think we lead the NBA in scoring and percentage defense soon enough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why is Philly booing Lebron? Just cause the media says everyone will boo him? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wide open JJ, gotta ****ing make that!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Why is Philly booing Lebron? Just cause the media says everyone will boo him? :laugh:


It will die out in a few weeks except in arenas like Boston, Cleveland, etc


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> It will die out in a few weeks except in arenas like Boston, Cleveland, etc


Totally understand the boos in Boston, Cleveland, Lakers, Orlando, and all the cities that he didnt sign with. But places like Philly? :kitty2:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

wow, anyone notice they edited out the part in the lebrin commercial where he says "that went well" regarding the HoF speech. some thought that was a stab at jordan, tho it clearly wasnt. removing it sure makes it look like it was. weird. also, spo has to work on his rotations soon


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Evan Turner sucks. They should trade him to us for Chalmers.

:rant:

:groucho:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333

For some reason he hits the contested 3's better.

nice move by wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Slick move Wade


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

love UD but i hope he got his answer of thinking he can play the 3 spot. Thaddeus Young doesn't think so..


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

LOL at the double fake spin move to score


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rather Unique said:


> love UD but i hope he got his answer of thinking he can play the 3 spot. Thaddeus Young doesn't think so..


We need better minutes out of him. I hate to put it on him but last night and tonight the opposition went on runs when he came in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> love UD but i hope he got his answer of thinking he can play the 3 spot. Thaddeus Young doesn't think so..


You'd think with his size that he could guard those smaller 4's better, but he struggles against them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James Jones yeahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

nice 3 fromm jj from dwyane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333 again. And again, contested.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

James Jones on fire.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

James Jones is HOT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333 again!

Nice find by Wade


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

James JONES


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL James Jones


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> James Jones on fire.


Only took him three years to have a game like this :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ladies and gentleman your leading scorer...James Jones!!! errr what?! huh?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Only took him three years to have a game like this :laugh:


You forgot the 2 'Toine Walker specials in a row already?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

jj is proving me wrong and im loving it. nice pass from dwyane, who is slowly remembering how to play as well


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Lebron James back in...turnover!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron WTF are you doing out there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6 turnovers by Lebron now.

We'd be up 20 with these turnovers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

i love how bosh boards but he needs more intensity in his game. dwyane seems to be having trouble finishing under the rim, uncharacteristic. needs his legs, i guess


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm waiting for LeBron to get pissed off, call for high iso's, and begin to just steam engine his way to the basket for some dunks.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh has been kind of hesitant. He's thinking too much before popping a midrange J and just sort of standing still in the post for a few seconds before passing it out.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Those two are so fast on the break. My god.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

God damn, Carlos. The one thing you should be able to do is hit that open J.

49-41 Miami at the half

Gotta clean up the turnovers and this game wont even be close. Also got to clean up the boards better. Heat are holding the Sixers to 38%. They've lived off of Points off turnovers and offensive rebounding.

Great half for JJ.

Wade with 12, 4 and 4, Lebron with 10 and 3 and Bosh with 8 and 6.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade alleyoop


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the steal and pass to Carlos for the layup.

14pt lead


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron2Wade alleyoop





Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade with the steal and dunk





Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron with the steal and pass to Carlos for the layup.
> 
> 14pt lead


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont remember who said it earlier, but Bosh again hesitated on that last missed J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet layup by Lebron


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Dont remember who said it earlier, but Bosh again hesitated on that last missed J.


he's been real hesitant these 2 games..gotta get aggressive. 

And is it me or is Elton Brand actually alive?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, had Lebron finished that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This looks better


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

lebron tryin to be too showy,shoulda two handed that one


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice lefty by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta love the D in this quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta get CB1 more involved


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stackhouse checking in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333 again


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JJ is ballin


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shooooooters!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I like the lineup switch to get Lebron on Thad Young.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Kapono is rolling over in his grave


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is the best JJ has played in 4 years


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ again for 333333!

Wow


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones lmao


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

James Jones is my POTG. Putting that out there right now 

He's gonna tell his grandchildren about this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice turnaround J by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This D is sick!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats so sick, Wade/Lebron/shooters killing it and then there is still Bosh hanging around


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

80-54 Miami after 3

:clap:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Philly...you just got Heated!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hold them under 70


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

80 points for the game last night. 80 through 3 tonight.

Or how about this- Miami has scored 62 points in the last two quarters.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad start to the 4th here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quick 9-0 run by the Sixers to cut the lead to 17.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is not how you hold them under 70


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane's pet move there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They always go for it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Vintage Wade drive and layup there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Lebron2Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Evan Turner reminds me of Brandon Roy.

They better hope he turns out as good or close to Roy or they're gonna never stop hearing about passing on Cousins.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ok...who the hell is this James Jones guy?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's still a little off on the reverse layups. Still hasnt found the rim on those.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Poor 4th quarter here, sloppy miss from Dwyane.

Lebron has looked awfully human tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

8th TO for Bron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with turnover #8.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dang. Now a dominant victory will look like we struggled.

Can't screw around like this...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And 1 please!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice coast 2 coast Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win, but made it scary a lil at the end there!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

That quarter was terrible... Took away from the fun of that win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 97-87

Ugly 4th. Should have put them away early and been able to rest the big 3 up by the 8 minute mark. 

Bright side! They got a couple more minutes together :whoknows:

Wade with 30 on 50% 7rb 4asts 3stls 2blks and only 1 turnover

Bosh with 16pts on 50% 7rbs and only 1 block but it seemed like he had 3 or 4 of them.

Lebron had 16,7,6,2,1 but with 9 turnovers. 

And JJ was POTG :yes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boston is down 3 with 35 seconds left.

Funny how things change in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ or Wade for POTG guys? Tough call


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> JJ or Wade for POTG guys? Tough call


Definitely. We were down 26-24 before he went off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6 3's for JJ. That is POTG :yes:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JJ can have this one


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Aight, I didnt get to watch much - so ill take your judgement.

Congrats to JJ


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Are you guys serious? Wade had more points to go along with more assists, rebounds, steals and blocks. All JJ had to do was wait for the pass and let it fly. Wade for POG, period.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade was obviously the better player, but POTG to me is one of those relative things that rewards exceptional games. JJ scoring 20 (all very important buckets too) is a much bigger performance for him than Wade getting 30/7/4/3/2.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Tough call, I see both sides of the coin here. Wade did what he was supposed to do, and JJ had a surprise contribution, I hate to say this but probably James Jones


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boston loses. I guess the Cavs are now the favorites in the east :baseldance:

Funny to hear Tommy Heinsohn talking about the Celtics starters needing to build more chemistry because they didnt play much in the preseason.

I'd love to hear what he said about the Heat last night after the game. I doubt he gave Miami any excuses last night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

As we saw last night, those 3's are crucial on this team. They open everything up for Wade and Lebon to be able to get that space inside. JJ getting 6 of them, and 4 of them in that big 2nd quarter to give us the lead we'd never lose was huge.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Also if you give this one to Wade you are basically saying role players will never win POTG this year. JJ is obviously not going to put up some 20/5/5 statline anytime soon. He should get some recognition for a big game in the only capacity he can have one.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

PoetLaureate said:


> Wade was obviously the better player, but POTG to me is one of those relative things that rewards exceptional games. JJ scoring 20 (all very important buckets too) is a much bigger performance for him than Wade getting 30/7/4/3/2.


We're so spoiled by Wade. Alright, if you wish, let's hope it's not gonna be an aberration for JJ to shoot this well.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

I thought the 2nd quarter where Wade was on the court and James was on the bench was one of the most effective parts of the game (even though it was a result of foul trouble) cause both want the ball to some extent. Hopefully, the coach will use it more often where Wade sits early in the first and 2nd quarter is his quarter and let the two of them play together in the 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Wade was obviously the better player, but POTG to me is one of those relative things that rewards exceptional games. JJ scoring 20 (all very important buckets too) is a much bigger performance for him than Wade getting 30/7/4/3/2.


This is how I see it too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Agreed and I think that'll be the plan going forward.

As to where Bosh plays, its yet to be seen who he has more chemistry with. It seems like so far, they take Bosh out and have him play some minutes with Wade when Lebron is out.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Bosh is being so passive...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

One thing I am noticing is that despite the talent out there we are way too easy to defend right now with simple double teams. Players are too slow to react and the spacing is awful. Boston ate us for breakfast with their amazing rotations on defense until we got House/JJ in the game and finally got open looks. Starting lineup needs a shooter badly, and not a midrange one like Arroyo/Bosh.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

That's why thr miller loss hurt. Hopefully by seasons end it'll be lebron or wade (more likely Bron) bringing the ball up and miller starting instead of Arroyo


----------

